
Final (YC W15) Raises a Million for Its Fraud-Fighting Credit Card - marothstein
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/27/yc-backed-final-raises-a-million-for-its-fraud-fighting-credit-card/
======
codezero
As far as I can understand, this is a card with NFC/pin that cycles the number
when you use it as an NFC card, right?

If you are already using Apple Pay, does this offer anything besides a nice
app experience?

~~~
matthewarkin
Apple pay, to my knowledge uses the same card number per charge

~~~
codezero
But the information revealed to the vendor is variable, so they can't use that
to make future charges, which is I assume the same situation here.

------
scoot
Nothing to see here. Move along.

